
Google Commits to Racial Equity - simonpure
https://www.blog.google/inside-google/company-announcements/commitments-racial-equity/
======
mytailorisrich
'Racial Equity' is a nice way of saying that they'll perpetuate racial
discrimination.

The way forward is for race to take the back seat and then disappear from the
radar, not to ensure it remains the focus of attention and cause for
discrimination.

